# Bowed keyboard- Streichklavier



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*My third bowed keyboard*

After nearly 2 years of planning and other projects…I am FINALLY starting another bowed keyboard; a streichklavier. It is basically a bowed harpsichord, similar in concept to the wheelharp project I posted earlier. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3563
I realize I never finished my blog on that (if anyone was following it) but I kind of went about it backwards by posting the finished project, then trying to blog it's construction. How this instrument turns out will be as much a surprise to me as it will you all! 
While the wheelharp is a type of geigenwerk, which uses a rosined wheel as a bow, the striechklavier uses a rosined belt as a bow. It differs somewhat from most attempts (I think) due to bridge placement being opposite harpsichord or pianos, and a few other little differences I am going to try. These are a very experimental instrument, with very few working or existing models. Akio Obuchi, a harpsichord builder from Japan, is very dedicated to bowed keyboard research and construction. He has been very helpful with my experiments with these type instruments.
(Google Akio Obuchi if you want to see his work)

I will elaborate more on this instrument as time allows, but I am racing the clock to get it done. I want to have it working at least somewhat to display at a festival our town puts on every May.

This was my first attempt at real dovetails (I did a practice corner last summer) and I'm sure there are lots of people who could do nicer ones with a chainsaw…but I think they'll look ok when trimmed up, and the main thing is, I want the corners STRONG. I can't believe how strong dovetails are, even without glue.

More to come…


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *My third bowed keyboard*
> 
> After nearly 2 years of planning and other projects…I am FINALLY starting another bowed keyboard; a streichklavier. It is basically a bowed harpsichord, similar in concept to the wheelharp project I posted earlier. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3563
> I realize I never finished my blog on that (if anyone was following it) but I kind of went about it backwards by posting the finished project, then trying to blog it's construction. How this instrument turns out will be as much a surprise to me as it will you all!
> ...


Dovetails on curves, I can,t get my head around the lay out yet . You don,t seem to have a problem, is there a trick? Hope we get to hear it when it,s done.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *My third bowed keyboard*
> 
> After nearly 2 years of planning and other projects…I am FINALLY starting another bowed keyboard; a streichklavier. It is basically a bowed harpsichord, similar in concept to the wheelharp project I posted earlier. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3563
> I realize I never finished my blog on that (if anyone was following it) but I kind of went about it backwards by posting the finished project, then trying to blog it's construction. How this instrument turns out will be as much a surprise to me as it will you all!
> ...


Yeah, they made my head hurt…I cut the outside of the corners at the proper angle, then layed out the dovetails one side and cut a clear template from acetate. I then transfered the pattern to the back side and connected the lines. I did a lot of "eyeballing" though; imagining how one board would intersect the other. I will definately post video as I get it working.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *My third bowed keyboard*
> 
> After nearly 2 years of planning and other projects…I am FINALLY starting another bowed keyboard; a streichklavier. It is basically a bowed harpsichord, similar in concept to the wheelharp project I posted earlier. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3563
> I realize I never finished my blog on that (if anyone was following it) but I kind of went about it backwards by posting the finished project, then trying to blog it's construction. How this instrument turns out will be as much a surprise to me as it will you all!
> ...


I just used finger joints on my harpsichord. I figured the it was to prevent the joints from collapsing rather than exploding.

Looking great so far. I can't wait to see it completed.

Can you do a video of your other instrument. I would love to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *My third bowed keyboard*
> 
> After nearly 2 years of planning and other projects…I am FINALLY starting another bowed keyboard; a streichklavier. It is basically a bowed harpsichord, similar in concept to the wheelharp project I posted earlier. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3563
> I realize I never finished my blog on that (if anyone was following it) but I kind of went about it backwards by posting the finished project, then trying to blog it's construction. How this instrument turns out will be as much a surprise to me as it will you all!
> ...


Gary, I arranged the dovetails so that as the strings pull the case together, it tightens the joint. Propably not needed, but I don't want the corners popping apart. I arrived at the shape by using a stringing chart for harps that gave optimum string length, then calculated my harmonic curve. Akio Obuchi (who I mentioned earlier) recommended best bow placement for strings, so I aligned everything with the bow placement as a centerline and skewed the harmonic curve and bridge (which is under keyboard end) to fit bow placement. The bridge distance is matched fairly close to violin, and bass, depending on which part of the scale you're in. I made a clip (not real video, sorry, just a picture) one is from when I first built it, and another recording from a couple of months ago. It is very hard to get everything working at once…it was working better the first recording, but the record levels weren't as high. This new instrument should have a brighter sound as it is steel strung instead of nylon, as the wheelharp.

http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/?action=view&current=wheelharpclipbyJonJones.flv


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *My third bowed keyboard*
> 
> After nearly 2 years of planning and other projects…I am FINALLY starting another bowed keyboard; a streichklavier. It is basically a bowed harpsichord, similar in concept to the wheelharp project I posted earlier. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3563
> I realize I never finished my blog on that (if anyone was following it) but I kind of went about it backwards by posting the finished project, then trying to blog it's construction. How this instrument turns out will be as much a surprise to me as it will you all!
> ...


oooooooh my goodness that is a beautiful sound!!!!!! 
extraordinary. I can't wait to show this to my daughter. Extraordinary.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*It's about to stand on its own...*

Over the weekend, I got the case all glued together. Ideally I would have like to let the dovetails hold it all together, but hopefully I won't ever need to take it apart. I got the bottom cut and set in a rabbeted channel in the bottom, but still have to glue it.

I got one of the cabriole legs done, and the other 2 are glued up ready to cut. I couldn't wait and had to prop it up and get a look. If the whole picture doesn't show up of the leg, click on it, and I think it will open new window in photobucket where you can see all of it.

My strings and tuning pins arrived in the mail from Musicmaker's kits…I'm getting excited now!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *It's about to stand on its own...*
> 
> Over the weekend, I got the case all glued together. Ideally I would have like to let the dovetails hold it all together, but hopefully I won't ever need to take it apart. I got the bottom cut and set in a rabbeted channel in the bottom, but still have to glue it.
> 
> ...


Jon That is great looking. Keep us informed.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *It's about to stand on its own...*
> 
> Over the weekend, I got the case all glued together. Ideally I would have like to let the dovetails hold it all together, but hopefully I won't ever need to take it apart. I got the bottom cut and set in a rabbeted channel in the bottom, but still have to glue it.
> 
> ...


Just make sure we get to hear some audio when it,s done! This will be a very interesting series.


----------



## roy (Jan 5, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *It's about to stand on its own...*
> 
> Over the weekend, I got the case all glued together. Ideally I would have like to let the dovetails hold it all together, but hopefully I won't ever need to take it apart. I got the bottom cut and set in a rabbeted channel in the bottom, but still have to glue it.
> 
> ...


looks great!!
music is so wonderful. everytime you make a instrument YOU create a sound that the world has never heard. each one is different, and can never be repeated


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *It's about to stand on its own...*
> 
> Over the weekend, I got the case all glued together. Ideally I would have like to let the dovetails hold it all together, but hopefully I won't ever need to take it apart. I got the bottom cut and set in a rabbeted channel in the bottom, but still have to glue it.
> 
> ...


Looking great so far.

Can't wait to hear it.

Did you find some plans or are you just winging it?


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*standing alone...*

Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


I think you forgot the exclamation points?


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Err…you lost me. Do exlamaion points have something to do with the photo links? I usually put the photos straight on the blog, but it always crops the right half off. I copied (I believe) the html code, and on my screen it shows up as a link that you click on and the picture opens. Any ideas how to get the full photo to show up on the blog page?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Jon You put an exclamation point in front and after the link, LJ will then show the picture in the blog.

Like this ! web-link ! but don't have a space after the exclamation point.
You can then click the preview button and see if it worked.

your picture


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Oh, got it! The thing is, it looks on my screen the way it does when I use the direct link…or whatever the first option is that photobucket gives you on the dropdown list. Do blogs only allow square photos, or I wonder why it crops so much off?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


If you make the picture 640×480 they will not get cropped.

Microsoft makes a small program that will resize pictures for you. You can find it here

Once installed you highlight one or more picture files and do a right click and select "resize pictures" then select the size you want.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Jon I use flicker and my pictures show everything. Nothing is cropped. I've seen some on LJ that use photobucket and when you click on the picture you go to the full view on photobucket. I don't know how that is done.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Thanks for the help guys! This has been driving me nuts ever since I posted my first picture. I have photoshop…I'll resize them in there and repost them. Guess I should have read how to post photos instead of diving in blindly, but…that's normally how I do things


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


When you upload them to photobucket you can also specify the size you want it to save it as.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Thanks Gary! I'm slow, but eventually- if you keep hammering, it will sink in.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Looks great now Jon.


----------



## roy (Jan 5, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


very nice start!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


If you want a larger image, LJs will handle 800×600 without cropping.

You can resize them if you click edit on Photobucket.

I have to mention that I love your work.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Leaving all the discussion about the photos aside -

*My WORD!!!*
What is the size of this instrument?
Will you be building the inside works, as well?
Is this a job or are you doing it for yourself?

I'm dumbfounded.
The workmanship is beautiful.
Please keep posting as you go.

d


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


Donbee-

This thing is about 7 ft long and the case is 11" deep- I am building it for myself, and will do the inside works as well. I will try to keep my progress updated every few days…hope to have strings on in a week or two. Glad you like it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *standing alone...*
> 
> Finally! No more work on the floor. Got the bottom in, and legs done. They pop out and will stow in the triangular area for transport.


once again-in awe!


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*soundboard done*

The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *soundboard done*
> 
> The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


Your harpsichord is coming along very nicely.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *soundboard done*
> 
> The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


I contuinues to fill out. Great posts. I'm following them along.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *soundboard done*
> 
> The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


Looks good!

Be careful with the humidity when you glue in your soundboard. Too much and it will crack when it dries out. The crack will usually be on the treble end. Too little and it will buckle on humid days.

Shellac was always used on harpsichord soundboards. Material typically now it sitka spruce quartersawn.

You will also want to glue your bridge on before you install your soundboard.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *soundboard done*
> 
> The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


Thanks for the tips on soundboard Gary- especially the humidity. Spring may be a really good time to glue this on, as the humidity is in the middle of the 2 extremes right now. I will have to keep an eye on it this summer if I keep it in the house with the air conditioning sucking all the moisture out of the air. I have had several rawhide drum heads break for that reason. I doubt I will glue the bridge…this will get a hammer dulcimer style (but thinner) bridge on the keyboard end, and I want to be able to move it. My reason for using this style bridge is to replicate as closely as possible the bridge placement of violin type instruments.
I wish I could've used sitka for the soundboard, but I bet that stuff is pricey, isn't it?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *soundboard done*
> 
> The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


it is so beautiful.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *soundboard done*
> 
> The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


Beautiful work Jon!


----------



## roy (Jan 5, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *soundboard done*
> 
> The soundboard is done (but not glued on yet) bracing is in, and I think I'm very close to stringing it up. I may go ahead and apply finish to outside before I string it, so all the "nasty" work will be done before detail work. The soundboard is spanish Cedar…not sure if that is a good soundboard material, but saw it at the sawmill and just had to have it. The lid is done except for the flap that covers the end, and cutting it apart so part of it can fold back. It sprung a little, but I'll whip it into shape with the latch mechanism that holds it down.


nice work!! your making great progress!!!


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*Adding strings*

Been a while since I posted progress, but I have been busy. Both on this, and installing an alarm system so I hopefully can keep my tools till the project is done (long story)

An overview as to what this is: A harpsichord shaped instrument that will use a treadle driven belt to bow the strings when a key is pushed. It will use a different bridges and stringing arrangment than harpsichord- this is more like a big hammer dulcimer in design.

I applied dye and laquer- still needs work, but it's getting there. I liked the natural look, but there was a lot of green to cover in the poplar.



got the flywheel amost done…still have to attach the treadle plate and pitman arm, connnecting rod, or whatever you call the thing that goes from the pedal to the crankshaft.



strumming the strings…

http://i261.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/MOV03209.flv

plucking the strings

http://i261.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/MOV03214.flv

If the bow mechanism doesn't work well, I may convert it to a type of lautenwerk (sp?) which is a cross between a lute and a harpsichord.

I have 2 weeks to get done...don't know if it's going to happen or not.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *Adding strings*
> 
> Been a while since I posted progress, but I have been busy. Both on this, and installing an alarm system so I hopefully can keep my tools till the project is done (long story)
> 
> ...


This is one amazing project looks great


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *Adding strings*
> 
> Been a while since I posted progress, but I have been busy. Both on this, and installing an alarm system so I hopefully can keep my tools till the project is done (long story)
> 
> ...


Great sound. I hope it get finished on time.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *Adding strings*
> 
> Been a while since I posted progress, but I have been busy. Both on this, and installing an alarm system so I hopefully can keep my tools till the project is done (long story)
> 
> ...


looks like a lot of hard work very impressive well done sounds awsome too! Alistair


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *Adding strings*
> 
> Been a while since I posted progress, but I have been busy. Both on this, and installing an alarm system so I hopefully can keep my tools till the project is done (long story)
> 
> ...


NOW PLAY SMOKE ON THE WATER!!!


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*back at it- ready for the keyboard*

In case anyone was following this project, I haven't given up…I just had to get away from it for a while. I didn't get in done in time for the festival in May, but I did take it to show what I had done. I had spent so much time in the shop I was really testing my family's patience, not to mention all the odd jobs that had piled up. The first order of business was pressure washing and sealing a chapel on my mother's property that the family built as a memorial to my brother who died in 2001.

After that we sanded all the hardwood in our house and recoated with Varathane. What an ordeal, but I won't go there now.

After a whole summers worth of this and that, a few weeks ago I figured I better tear into this thing again if I wanted to take it to the fall music festival Oct 17. Not really sure at this point if I have just wasted a lot of time on a fancy parlor decoration that looks like an instrument, but I figure I'll go ahead and finish it and see what happens. I made a new smaller pulley on the flywheel to increase the speed I can pedal it- thus building more inertia while srill keeping belt speed down. It's amazing what 1/2 reduction in pulley diameter can do. I also put a new belt on it (nylon ribbon). I rebuilt the guard rollers that keep the belt off the strings, my wife said the first one looked pretty rough. I didn't really care - it's hidden, but I made a new one anyway.

I then made a guide rail that holds little "fingers" that push the belt down on the desired string that you want bowed. At this point I'm making things up as I go. I have made sketches, but it's hard to tell what's really going to work until you can manipulate the working parts and see what they will do in reality. A lot of times I have found I spend way to much time figuring out a mechanism, as it turns out easiest way to do it works best. Now I'm to the point of making the keyboard which will directly set on top of the pins which push the belt down. I have a low quality video clip of me pushing the pins in without the keyboard…gives a little preview of how this works, and what it will sound like. The knocking noise is a loose crankshaft on my flywheel-and by the way, I'm NOT a keyboard player I have a week and a half before the festival. Maybe THIS time I'll get it done, but I'm not holding my breath…
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/MOV03257.flv


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

JonJ said:


> *back at it- ready for the keyboard*
> 
> In case anyone was following this project, I haven't given up…I just had to get away from it for a while. I didn't get in done in time for the festival in May, but I did take it to show what I had done. I had spent so much time in the shop I was really testing my family's patience, not to mention all the odd jobs that had piled up. The first order of business was pressure washing and sealing a chapel on my mother's property that the family built as a memorial to my brother who died in 2001.
> 
> ...


First time seeing your project. You are quite the inventor.

I have been at the "much time figuring out a mechanism, as it turns out easiest way to do it works best" point many times. Some of my things have ended up being a Rube Goldberg prize contender.

Looking forward to seeing and hearing the finished product. (Even if for the 2010 festival.)

Steve.


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

JonJ said:


> *back at it- ready for the keyboard*
> 
> In case anyone was following this project, I haven't given up…I just had to get away from it for a while. I didn't get in done in time for the festival in May, but I did take it to show what I had done. I had spent so much time in the shop I was really testing my family's patience, not to mention all the odd jobs that had piled up. The first order of business was pressure washing and sealing a chapel on my mother's property that the family built as a memorial to my brother who died in 2001.
> 
> ...


Is that something like a hurdy gurdy? Is it plucked or bowed? Ya got me hooked.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *back at it- ready for the keyboard*
> 
> In case anyone was following this project, I haven't given up…I just had to get away from it for a while. I didn't get in done in time for the festival in May, but I did take it to show what I had done. I had spent so much time in the shop I was really testing my family's patience, not to mention all the odd jobs that had piled up. The first order of business was pressure washing and sealing a chapel on my mother's property that the family built as a memorial to my brother who died in 2001.
> 
> ...


Jon:

Glad to see that you are still active. I hope that your get it finished so you can more on to more and better instruments.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*at the fall music festival in Ironton MO*

I didn't get completely done, but took it to the festival anyway. Friday night I had it working pretty good about midnight, but as I was getting ready to put it away for the night- I heard a popping noise every time the belt made a full circle. I knew what that meant… time for a new belt. I cut the old one off and spliced a new one on. I use gorilla glue and clamp the splice between waxed paper. this time I used maple blocks and two clamps so I could really crank down on it. Sat morning it looked good, but I didn't really have time to get it broke in properly (rosin worked into fibers) I took it town and set it up- It was starting to work, but the 45 degree temps really started working on the rosin. It lost it's "grab" and began slipping on the drive pulley when you engaged a key.


I kept it at the festival for about 3 hours, then gave up and took it to the house. After I catch up on a few things- going to try and tweak it some more- I'm going to move the keyboard, and add a second keyboard and hardware to pluck the strings in addition to bowing them. I hate that this is taking so long, but this has really been time consuming, and I can only work on it for so long as it pushes the limits with family and work. Just aren't enough hours in the day. Hopefully before long I can post it as a FINISHED project with sound samples.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *at the fall music festival in Ironton MO*
> 
> I didn't get completely done, but took it to the festival anyway. Friday night I had it working pretty good about midnight, but as I was getting ready to put it away for the night- I heard a popping noise every time the belt made a full circle. I knew what that meant… time for a new belt. I cut the old one off and spliced a new one on. I use gorilla glue and clamp the splice between waxed paper. this time I used maple blocks and two clamps so I could really crank down on it. Sat morning it looked good, but I didn't really have time to get it broke in properly (rosin worked into fibers) I took it town and set it up- It was starting to work, but the 45 degree temps really started working on the rosin. It lost it's "grab" and began slipping on the drive pulley when you engaged a key.
> 
> ...


Sorry It didn't work out. Quick repairs and cold temps did it in.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *at the fall music festival in Ironton MO*
> 
> I didn't get completely done, but took it to the festival anyway. Friday night I had it working pretty good about midnight, but as I was getting ready to put it away for the night- I heard a popping noise every time the belt made a full circle. I knew what that meant… time for a new belt. I cut the old one off and spliced a new one on. I use gorilla glue and clamp the splice between waxed paper. this time I used maple blocks and two clamps so I could really crank down on it. Sat morning it looked good, but I didn't really have time to get it broke in properly (rosin worked into fibers) I took it town and set it up- It was starting to work, but the 45 degree temps really started working on the rosin. It lost it's "grab" and began slipping on the drive pulley when you engaged a key.
> 
> ...


Thats a shame


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *at the fall music festival in Ironton MO*
> 
> I didn't get completely done, but took it to the festival anyway. Friday night I had it working pretty good about midnight, but as I was getting ready to put it away for the night- I heard a popping noise every time the belt made a full circle. I knew what that meant… time for a new belt. I cut the old one off and spliced a new one on. I use gorilla glue and clamp the splice between waxed paper. this time I used maple blocks and two clamps so I could really crank down on it. Sat morning it looked good, but I didn't really have time to get it broke in properly (rosin worked into fibers) I took it town and set it up- It was starting to work, but the 45 degree temps really started working on the rosin. It lost it's "grab" and began slipping on the drive pulley when you engaged a key.
> 
> ...


instruments and change of weather conditions-just don't mix 
that's too bad
I'm glad that you are persistent!


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

*A short recording of bowed keyboard*

For those of you that have not seen this yet, a short recap…A harpsichord type instrument that uses a rosined nylon belt driven by a foot treadle to bow the strings when a key is pushed. This is a little video I made while it was working halfway decent. The first little clip is shot with video mode on still camera- the rest is an audio recording with older shots of construction to fill the video void. I plan on adding another keyboard that will pluck strings similar to a harpsichord, but with softer plectrums to sound like a harp. The squeaky noises are little rollers that need oiled. The belt also slipped once if you hear something like a seal barking…

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/streich2_0002.flv


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JonJ said:


> *A short recording of bowed keyboard*
> 
> For those of you that have not seen this yet, a short recap…A harpsichord type instrument that uses a rosined nylon belt driven by a foot treadle to bow the strings when a key is pushed. This is a little video I made while it was working halfway decent. The first little clip is shot with video mode on still camera- the rest is an audio recording with older shots of construction to fill the video void. I plan on adding another keyboard that will pluck strings similar to a harpsichord, but with softer plectrums to sound like a harp. The squeaky noises are little rollers that need oiled. The belt also slipped once if you hear something like a seal barking…
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/streich2_0002.flv


Well done Jon looks like a good and interesting build I think GaryK built a very similar instrument.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *A short recording of bowed keyboard*
> 
> For those of you that have not seen this yet, a short recap…A harpsichord type instrument that uses a rosined nylon belt driven by a foot treadle to bow the strings when a key is pushed. This is a little video I made while it was working halfway decent. The first little clip is shot with video mode on still camera- the rest is an audio recording with older shots of construction to fill the video void. I plan on adding another keyboard that will pluck strings similar to a harpsichord, but with softer plectrums to sound like a harp. The squeaky noises are little rollers that need oiled. The belt also slipped once if you hear something like a seal barking…
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/streich2_0002.flv


Neat! I'm having trouble hearing when the bow stroke changes direction. Is that when on the held notes it seems to get quieter then pause?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JonJ said:


> *A short recording of bowed keyboard*
> 
> For those of you that have not seen this yet, a short recap…A harpsichord type instrument that uses a rosined nylon belt driven by a foot treadle to bow the strings when a key is pushed. This is a little video I made while it was working halfway decent. The first little clip is shot with video mode on still camera- the rest is an audio recording with older shots of construction to fill the video void. I plan on adding another keyboard that will pluck strings similar to a harpsichord, but with softer plectrums to sound like a harp. The squeaky noises are little rollers that need oiled. The belt also slipped once if you hear something like a seal barking…
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/streich2_0002.flv


Jon some interesting music. Nice build on the instrument.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *A short recording of bowed keyboard*
> 
> For those of you that have not seen this yet, a short recap…A harpsichord type instrument that uses a rosined nylon belt driven by a foot treadle to bow the strings when a key is pushed. This is a little video I made while it was working halfway decent. The first little clip is shot with video mode on still camera- the rest is an audio recording with older shots of construction to fill the video void. I plan on adding another keyboard that will pluck strings similar to a harpsichord, but with softer plectrums to sound like a harp. The squeaky noises are little rollers that need oiled. The belt also slipped once if you hear something like a seal barking…
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/streich2_0002.flv


Thanks guys!

A1Jim, I actually pestered Gary quite a bit on details of how he built his harpsichord. Those were some nice instruments he built.

Dan, the pause you hear is probably the splice in the belt- It makes a dead spot for a second. It is actually always running in one direction. I hope to get the splice shorter…I'm refining my splicing process, so the next belt I put on should have less of a lag spot.The belt is a loop that runs around a set of pulleys like the fan belt on a car. It is made from 1/2" nylon ribbon. It is the best material I've found for this particular setup, and it's cheap!

Thanks Karson! hopefully after some more refining and the addition of other features, it will sound a little better.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

JonJ said:


> *A short recording of bowed keyboard*
> 
> For those of you that have not seen this yet, a short recap…A harpsichord type instrument that uses a rosined nylon belt driven by a foot treadle to bow the strings when a key is pushed. This is a little video I made while it was working halfway decent. The first little clip is shot with video mode on still camera- the rest is an audio recording with older shots of construction to fill the video void. I plan on adding another keyboard that will pluck strings similar to a harpsichord, but with softer plectrums to sound like a harp. The squeaky noises are little rollers that need oiled. The belt also slipped once if you hear something like a seal barking…
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/streich2_0002.flv


Jon, thanks for the explanation, that's why I wasn't hearing the rest of what I expected to from a bowed sound. Love to see one of these in person some time!


----------



## léomaurel (May 16, 2011)

JonJ said:


> *A short recording of bowed keyboard*
> 
> For those of you that have not seen this yet, a short recap…A harpsichord type instrument that uses a rosined nylon belt driven by a foot treadle to bow the strings when a key is pushed. This is a little video I made while it was working halfway decent. The first little clip is shot with video mode on still camera- the rest is an audio recording with older shots of construction to fill the video void. I plan on adding another keyboard that will pluck strings similar to a harpsichord, but with softer plectrums to sound like a harp. The squeaky noises are little rollers that need oiled. The belt also slipped once if you hear something like a seal barking…
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid261.photobucket.com/albums/ii49/wheelharp/streich2_0002.flv


bonjour,
I'm a fan of your work. I build instruments with circular bow since 4 years, you can see my work here: www.violonaroue.blogspot.com but it's in french…
Sometimes, I think about coming to see your music instruments in US but it's a little bit far away for me.
So, I have some (in facts so many) questions :
I'm starting working on a project of adapting a continued bow on a bass, for a friend, and I want to test with rosined belt, so did you test with several materials for the belt? leather, natural fiber? Wich kind of nylon do you use and how do you glue it? What do you think of the akio obuchi's method, to glue horse hairs on the nylon? Is that not to fragile?
You can answer me at this adress : [email protected] 
thanks
à bientôt.
Léo


----------

